# Help! Im so embarassed



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I dont know what has happened, Obviously I have failed at socializing my pup. She just turned 8 months and had started barking at everyone and every dog she sees. She has been barking at visitors for a while now. We have tried ignoring her. Praising her for Quiet etc.

This last week has been so nice so we have started our walks again and she just goes crazy when she sees someone. Tonight she saw a mom and her daughter and just went nuts. They mentioned they had a maltitzu(sp?)and brought the girl out. She was so calm and Cuddles went crazy again. She wouldnt hurt anyone but she gets started and wont stop. 

I dont know whether to pick her up, ignore her, tell her quiet or what. I bring treats with me and reward her when she is quiet but it doesnt seem to be working :smheat: 

Is it even possible to get a dog to stop barkng once she has started the habit? I have read The dog Whisper book and am trying those techniques but it hasnt helped. Its getting to where I would rather leaver her home but I know that doesnt solve anything.

Do any of you have any advise on the matter or do I just have a barker?


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

So I just now saw barking has been discussed like crazy this week. Sorry, I dont know how I missed that. Maybe I dont frequent this section as much because I dont have a lot of wisdom in the training area yet :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

THROW THAT BOOK AWAY

This behavior is called reactive behavior. It can certainly be changed. It most commonly stems from fear (dog is afraid, barks, thing goes away). There is a wonderful book by Ali Brown called Scaredy Dog you can order from dogwise.com. In addition, I would sign up for a basic obedience class. A well run class is a great place to teach your dog to be around other well-behaved dogs. Consult with the trainer first to be sure it is an appropriate class for you to be working in. Search for trainers using apdt.com. You want a trainer who uses positive, motivational methods (clicker training, food/toy rewards) and never suggests a choke collar or other aversives. The key to fearful behavior is to build up confidence, not nail the dog with a correction for being afraid (if you were afraid of spiders and got yelled at every time you squealed at one would you be less afraid?). 

This is a fresh behavior...the sooner you take hold and become proactive, the easier it will be to change.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 4 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738664


> THROW THAT BOOK AWAY
> 
> This behavior is called reactive behavior. It can certainly be changed. It most commonly stems from fear (dog is afraid, barks, thing goes away). There is a wonderful book by Ali Brown called Scaredy Dog you can order from dogwise.com. In addition, I would sign up for a basic obedience class. A well run class is a great place to teach your dog to be around other well-behaved dogs. Consult with the trainer first to be sure it is an appropriate class for you to be working in. Search for trainers using apdt.com. You want a trainer who uses positive, motivational methods (clicker training, food/toy rewards) and never suggests a choke collar or other aversives. The key to fearful behavior is to build up confidence, not nail the dog with a correction for being afraid (if you were afraid of spiders and got yelled at every time you squealed at one would you be less afraid?).
> 
> This is a fresh behavior...the sooner you take hold and become proactive, the easier it will be to change.[/B]



Thanks JMM! It is a relief to know that the behavior can change. I had a poodle for 13 years who barked and we never got her to stop, but we never really tried hard. We just accepted her as a barker.

I will try that search you suggested for a trainer. The only one I have heard of here is pets mart so hopefully they will have something else! I can see that the barking does come from fear. She runs around the house like she is afraid when we have visitors. It seems to catch her off guard. 

I will look at our book store for the book you mentioned and order it online asap. I just deperately want a well behaved dog and i want to be able to do things like walks and outings without her going crazy! I cant believe I read all of the Dog Whisper book and it it is no good.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am not saying that Milan's work is worthless...but some of his suggestions can be dangerous and are contraindicated for fearful or anxious dogs. Since the average pet owner does not know how to differentiate what could be harmful from the helpful or evaluate their own dog's issues, I don't recommend his show, book, or website. I prefer to suggest resources that are SAFE and will not cause further harm.


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow I have the same problem with my 10 month old pup BUT this behavior started happening since he got neutered and now it is driving me up the walls. He barks at people when they come over, barks at everything that moves when we walk him and it is starting to get so embarassingthat I haven't really been walking him lately.

Do you think that he was traumatized from getting neutered and that is why he is acting crazy now? He even barks when someone tries to pick him up (non family members) and prior to getting neutered he used to LOVE being around people. 
This makes me really sad


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Kirbyso- I jsut wonder if it is a developmental time frame thing. That seems about the same time Cuddles became a barker. I really dont know, but it makes me wonder?!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It has nothing to do with the spay or neuter. It has to do with the dog going through a fear period (6-14 months, some cut it off sooner than 14 months) AND hitting "adolescence" (testing the limits). Some behaviorists also identify a flight period at 6-8 months (ie fight or flight). This means actively socializing your dog during this time, doing obedience classes, and finding as many positive novel situations as possible is key!


----------

